# Okay, this one is kinda gross.



## Darcy5 (Feb 27, 2006)

So, I'm at my husband's parent's house and we're getting everything all cleaned up for Christmas because his relatives are coming over and everything. Chris's parents have a Great Pyrenees (spelling?) and it was time for her bath. Chris and I have a cat who we brought because we didn't want him to stay at our house in Cape for ten days with no one to watch him. So usually Anya (parents' dog) and Tabby (our cat) get along really well. After Anya had her bath she went outside on to the deck to dry off and Chris went with her to make sure she didn't escape. I followed shortly thereafter with Tabby because he likes to go outside. I guess Anya was getting to bouncy for Tabby because he freaked out. So, we sent him back inside. As soon as we get the door shut, I smell this stench. I look down at my shirt and there are two or three little brown streaks. Anya had literally scared the crap out of Tabby. I'm not sure why I found this so funny, but I laughed for like half an hour.


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL! Cats leave skid marks on our shirts, and pawprints on our hearts!


----------

